

Researchers send message using neutrinos - ChuckMcM
http://www.rochester.edu/news/show.php?id=4022

======
ChuckMcM
Ok, this was pretty cool. Granted its expensive to set up but imagine two
stations on opposite sides of the planet sending a constant stream of
neutrinos to the other. On that 'carrier' you modulate data.

Now compare that to running a transworld cable half way around the world. Not
only do you get a latency improvement of 33% (going 8K miles instead of 12K)
you don't have to worry about ship anchors or anything else screwing up your
link.

